# Just a reminder about downloads



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2007)

I just wanted to bring this up. Every so often it's nice to remind people and to tell newbies.  If someone comes on this site and tells you they have free e-cookbooks for you to download NEVER download ANYTHING.  It may look like a free e-cookbook but it also may not even be remotely a free e-cookbook.

This public service announcement was brought to by all the Admins and Mods at Discussing Cooking.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 12, 2007)

duely noted


----------



## Silver (Feb 12, 2007)

Appreciate the reminder, although I think that people ought to be learning to take care of themselves better on the internet in this day and age.  Personally, I checked out the site you're referring to as the link was to a "standard" website where I feel I can rely on my browser/security software for protection.  The cookbooks linked to from that site are PDF files, which I personally consider as "safe".

It's all about making sound judgment.  I don't know...I guess otherwise it kind of feels to me like avoiding a store just because it's in an unknown neighbourhood that may or may not be a "bad area of town."

Avoidance is still the safest policy, but understanding and awareness will get you further.


----------



## GB (Feb 12, 2007)

Silver, this was a general reminder, not about a specific site. We often get people posting liks here who should not. 99% of them are removed before you guys ever see them, but every once in a while one can slip through the cracks.

Not everyone is as computer savvy as you are. I bet a large number of people here do not know what a pdf file is let alone how to tell that a file is a pdf or that it is safe.

This was just a general reminder to be safe.


----------



## cjs (Feb 12, 2007)

I just got caught by copying a recipe to my MasterCook! On Friday, I  copied/pasted 5 recipes to, Thank God, a 'new cookbook' in my MC, so I only lost those five, but boy did it play havoc with my program till we realized what it might be and deleted the cookbook. Don't know what site it came from - one of three - this one and two others that morning... first time in all these years that has happened.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 12, 2007)

I never ever download any thing "offered in such a way" 
thanks for the heads up...


----------



## csalt (Feb 17, 2007)

Maybe it's not such a bad thing after all to be one of the Computer Illiterati set! Ignorance is bliss or is it?


----------



## Poutine (Feb 17, 2007)

*Practice safe surfing*



			
				csalt said:
			
		

> Maybe it's not such a bad thing after all to be one of the Computer Illiterati set! Ignorance is bliss or is it?


 ignorance is not bliss when your computer crashes


----------



## csalt (Feb 17, 2007)

You're so right. I'd be well and truly 'up the creek without a paddle ( or wooden spoon!)'


----------



## Aria (Feb 18, 2007)

kitchenelf and GB,  Thank you for keeping us posted and all your help.


----------



## MJ (Feb 18, 2007)

If you see a link and you are not sure about it, don't click! Treat it like the link below...

 Click Here For a Trojan Virus (kidding!)


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 18, 2007)

You know I want to click that REAL bad, don't you MJ!!!!!!


----------



## RMS (Feb 20, 2007)

You guys are funny, but this is a good reminder.  I try not to down load anything.  My computer is getting old and even the okay stuff only seems to slow me down.


----------

